# grand rapids michigan



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey, welcome to Beesource!

A good way to check on a moody hive could be to use a drone.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------

